# How to raise Fluval 3.0 lamp higher over tank



## sfb911 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all, Wondering if anyone can give me a solution to this. I have the new Fluval Planted 3.0 light (24 inch) over a 20 Gallong long. I'd really like to find a way to raise this light up about 5-6 inches for better spread for my floating plants. The way it works is it sits directly on the tank rim with the extension arms and they don't seem to have a extension bracket to put the legs on that I've found. I also can't hang it from the ceiling. I'm wondering if there are any universal hanging kits that are a adjustable and might sit on the back of the tank or some other solution that people have used for this. 

Here is the light if it helps. 

Plant Spectrum Bluetooth LED, 32W, 24x34 in. | 14521 | Lighting | Fluval

Thanks! 
Steve


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I guess the question would be - are you good with DIY? If so, my suggestion would be to make something like this










that would fit snugly into those recessed squares under the factory mounts


----------



## TimP (Apr 18, 2018)

sfb911 said:


> Hi all, Wondering if anyone can give me a solution to this. I have the new Fluval Planted 3.0 light (24 inch) over a 20 Gallong long. I'd really like to find a way to raise this light up about 5-6 inches for better spread for my floating plants. The way it works is it sits directly on the tank rim with the extension arms and they don't seem to have a extension bracket to put the legs on that I've found. I also can't hang it from the ceiling. I'm wondering if there are any universal hanging kits that are a adjustable and might sit on the back of the tank or some other solution that people have used for this.
> 
> Here is the light if it helps.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve - just got my Fluval 3.0 today and I have the same request. It's so close to the water that some of my hardscape is blocking the light from reaching the back of the tank. Did you ever find a way to raise yours up?


----------

